# Want a plowing account ?? i know of one in the liverpool / clay area NY



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

i have a friend who lives in the clay/liverpool area off morgan road 2 miles from great northern mall if anyone plows this area i can give her your contact info


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

I just talkd with her agian and this is plowing only. this account has the ability to turn into 3 accounts since both her neighbors go with who ever she goes with. the guy last yr didnt show half the time till lat pm each day it snowed thats the reason for change


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish this was closer to me, id be all over it.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Ill take it!


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

i know if she was closer to me i would be all over it too its a great chance of gettign three accounts next to each other


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd be interested. I plow a bunch in that area


----------

